

Coworking - tectonic

I recently left my job and am going to be doing my own projects full time. (!!)  However, I'm concerned about spending so much time alone.  Do any of you do coworking?  How do you manage working solo but also being around people to bounce ideas off of, etc.?  Any good coffee shops where SF folks code?
======
nolanbrown23
I was the first member for a brand new coworking studio in Chico, CA (about
3.5 hours NE of SF) and I love it. I have an office at home with everything I
could need but there is nothing like being around people to help you out.

Just by joining I've met some really great people and that has created many
opportunities and generated more business for my company.

I would guess SF would be more expensive but I only pay $100. In the big
scheme of things, it's worth the money and I use the office 2-3 days a week.

------
flavio87
I think coworking certainly has it benefits, in terms of networking, helping
each other out etc.

but also, there is quite some overhead attached to it, especially when
compared to working from home.

a) the commute. that is time essentially totally unproductive and costs you
either BART tickets or gasoline.

b) the distraction: while it's fun being around other people, I've seen how
much people talk to each other, in terms of productivity it is not that great.
there are a lot of people coming in from everywhere, and everyone is
interesting to talk to. but that's exactly the problem. while you're talking
to them you're not moving your product ahead. of course you need to have a
healthy balance of networking also, since you can generate sales/hire/partner
leads with it. but for that, a cowork space is just not focused enough

c) equipment/food etc. if you work from home, you need everything just once,
you have 24h access to your fridge, you don't have to carry laptops around or
screens etc. and you will save money since you don't have to go out for lunch
and can just cook or eat frozen food at home.

I am lucky since a have a cofounder, I guess that makes it easier to stay and
work from home.

Then again, I would seriously think about getting a cofounder, I feel it's
much more productive and fun.

------
noodle
<http://coworking.pbwiki.com/SanFranciscoCoworking>

------
wallflower
Coworking is different from say going to a coffee shop because if you have to
go to the bathroom - you don't have to ask some random stranger to watch your
laptop or take your laptop to the loo. It's a community more than a Starbucks
because there is a sense that it's cool to cowork (otherwise, you wouldn't be
there). Self-selecting bias. I've only been to a co-working spot about once a
month on average (because my employer doesn't like me working remote) but
everytime I go its like a vacation - get to hang out with
freelancers/entrepreneurs/creatives (or all of the above). I highly recommend
at least trying it out once.

------
pxlpshr
For any Austin folks reading this,
<http://coworking.pbwiki.com/CoworkingAustin>

~~~
josefresco
Don't you know? The only people who visit this site are from CA/MA.

~~~
jaycee
There are at least 3 people from North Carolina. :-P

------
atestu
The New York Times published a cool story in February about a place called The
Hat Factory. I don't know anything about it since I'm living in Paris (...)
but the article sure made it sound cool:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/20/business/businessspecial2/...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/20/business/businessspecial2/20cowork.html?pagewanted=all)

------
thaumaturgy
I have just -- in the last two weeks -- helped launch my county's first co-
working space. We're starting small, but we've managed to get $150/month per
space, so it's pretty affordable.

I've discovered that I'm next to worthless when I work from home, so I'm
looking forward to setting up shop there.

------
m0digital
There some coworking places in the city but with how much I pay for rent I
can't justify paying additional for a desk elsewhere. I work from home half
the week and then go to a neighborhood coffee shop the other days. I do not
doubt the networking opportunities but personally, I just can't afford it.

~~~
tectonic
Maybe people should get together and work together on stuff at a set coffee
shop or someone's house?

~~~
m0digital
I have thought of that idea as well. Just haven't sought out people to do it.

------
tectonic
In general, how do solitary founders make sure they have people around during
the day?

~~~
aschobel
I've been working on my startup full time for almost a year in my room alone.

If I feel antsy I hop on my bike and head over the bridge. =)

------
torpor
Find a place like MetaLab.at and go there, often. Its great to have people
around you who are Getting Things Done and its highly motivating to have a lot
of such activity occurring on a daily basis on the periphery of your view
while you hack away. Just don't drink too much Mate!

